# Foreskin problem



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I had a chat with my wife about sex today. One thing that is for sure is we seem to follow the same pattern when it comes to sex. She says she can't O when I'm inside her, only when I use my fingers on the outside. Long time ago I tried to get her to ALMOST O and then penetrate but she lost the O as I was attempting to get inside. She has no problem with O as long as it's done that one way. I asked her if there was a reason she didn't feel 'good' when I was inside. She said "I feel good but not at the beginning because your foreskin kind of scratches."

What happens is I can't retract my foreskin beyond the gland when erect. During sex, if she's not wet enough, I end up having it pulled back and then tearing a little bit. This makes sex the next time around a little more painful for both of us. I never thought of it as an issue until she told me that it felt like it scratches. And I always thought that it was normal that the skin couldn't retract beyond the gland.

The foreskin has always made it easier to please myself. The skin is soft and I can apply as much pressure as needed. I found out that during oral sex my wife has a tough time with the foreskin. There have been times when she's put too much pressure on it not realizing that it actually hurt. 

So now I'm thinking maybe I need to get this skin cut. The actual tears turn into little scabs...kind of. It because a bit hard and rigid in a bad way for her. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess you've considered getting circumcised which I think will allow you to retract the foreskin fully. Also I think I'm right in saying circumcism heightens sensitivity which must be an added bonus, but the men out there can put you right on this.

In any case, a trip to the doctor to get checked out and find out your options is in order since it's causing you both discomfort. In the meantime, keep well stocked with lube.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

synonimous_anonymous said:


> So now I'm thinking maybe I need to get this skin cut. The actual tears turn into little scabs...kind of. It because a bit hard and rigid in a bad way for her. Anyone have any ideas?


If your foreskin is a bit tight there are forums devoted to the subject. I know of a guy *in real life* who has made great progress by manually stretching his. It seems that just like wearing big dangle earnings can gradually stretch your ears, and the piercing - so the foreskin if tight can be stretched by doing manual things to it several days a week. Of course, you had better know what you're doing...

Personally I'm glad I have not got one. If you are actually getting tears and scabs, it might be worth having it removed just to prevent infection. However, I have read that some people feel that a high percentage of male sexual feeling comes from the nerves in the foreskin, so you may find that sex is never quite a yummy. I lost mine when I was 8 days old, so I would not know...


----------

